# Puppy Potty Training



## D’tails (Nov 25, 2017)

We get our puppy tomorrow and I have a question about potty training. I read in training book to out the puppy on a leash when you take them out to go potty. Is this a common recommendation?
Thanks


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Beware these blanket recommendations!

If you live in a congested area, like a city, then yes, +1 for the leash.

If you live in a more suburban location and have a back yard, then no, pick the pup up and carry him out, put him down, command "Potty", praise effusively afterwards, pick up, smooch, carry back to house.

If you put a leash on him you paradoxically have less control as he'll explore and get involved with the thrill of the great outdoors, instead of focusing on the task at hand.


----------

